# Is It Time For Dogs to Have a Social Network of Their Own?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Conan skewers local TV news, again: copycat anchors report on dog social network

http://www.mediabistro.com/tvspy/co...t-anchors-report-on-dog-social-network_b48486


----------

